# Is there a 'bad' UVB bulb making false claims?



## Harry89 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi All, 

This is a UVB COMPACT question, I know there will be many different ideas about distances and outputs etc, some use tubes, others compact and there are the MVB crews... But my main question is, if a bulb is titled a reptile UVB bulb (output of 10.0) can you trust that it is, and that changing said bulb EVERY 6 months keeps you in a safe zone for use regardless of brand? 

Are there bulbs that are marketed falsely and even positioned in a low line enclosure will give off no benefit and risk MDB etc.? 

For example, please see three different types below, should these (within reason and enclosure position) all output a UVB rating of 10.0 as stated for at least 6 months safely? Or is it buyer beware, expect a vet visit in 12 months because cheap is indeed nasty?

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2X-10-0...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

https://www.petcity.com.au/reptile-one-compact-uvb-10.0-26w

https://www.amazingamazon.com.au/repti-glo-compact-10-0-13w-uvb.html

Many thanks all.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 12, 2019)

There has been research done on the efficiency of compact globes and from that I think it was generally agreed that the compact types were not as efficient as the strip lights and in the early days there were reports of damage to eyes because of the concentrated light levels.
Im not a user so my knowledge is limited but there is heaps of information available. I would suggest the only way to know how good your globe is would be to measure the UV on a regular basis. 

http://www.reptilesmagazine.com/An-In-Depth-Look-At-UV-Light-And-Its-Proper-Use-With-Reptiles/

Always a talking point and one Im sure will raise an interesting discussion as others see your post.


----------



## JKretzs613 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello,

I completely agree. Using a UVB meter is invaluable, absolutely. The compact/coil lights are known for a cluster of problems, really. They can spike with their UVB frequency &
actually some have shown dips into UVC output. They really don't have a very good spectrum of UVB or UVA making them harder on the eyes & a poor UVB source. I normally
recommend either the new T5 tube bulbs from Arcadia or Reptisun both of which are very good. They are excellent quality with balanced out UVB:UVI ratios & last a long time, too.

Tracie


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 12, 2019)

It's been shown time and time again that compact or screw type fluoros are basically completely useless when used as a UVB source for herps kept indoors. I'm personally an advocate of mercury vapour lamps as an artificial source of UVB for reptiles kept indoors. No other lamp or light comes close to them.


----------



## JKretzs613 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello,

I agree, I do love MVB's as well. We do use the Arcadia MVB in combination with the T5 Arcadia D3 12% since our tank is open air with hardware cloth
on all 4 sides in a 4x2x2 tank. Together the overall brightness & UVB:UVI factor is terrific.

Tracie


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 12, 2019)

I use a combination of these 2. Fantastic results.


----------



## Harry89 (Mar 12, 2019)

All very good points, but how would those with smaller timber enclosures go, don't MVB's pump out a vast amount of heat and have dramas being on a thermostat? Is there a better option for these setups?

Also, why are they allowed to be marketed as reptile UVB if there are too many inaccuracies still? For the novice (who struggles with reading output charts etc), how do you now you are keeping your pets safe? Thanks for the info so far guys.

Out of curiosity, how long are MVB's good on average at pumping out UVB? They need changing etc?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Okay Harry, here's my 2 cents worth.There used to be a problem with coil UV,(something to do with the coating inside the globe) this has apparently been fixed and now is okay. I use these in some of my enclosures without problems. I also use tube UVB in some enclosures with spot lamps for heat. I also have some MVB (plus normal flouro tubes) in my bigger enclosures . I like all of them but they are all different applications for different creatures so it's pretty hard to say any 1 is better than the other. I keep 5 species of dragon, 3 Antaresia,+ lace monitors plus we have several species of skink and Morelia.


----------



## Harry89 (Mar 12, 2019)

Ok, what about metal hallide bulbs? Can these be fitted into a standard ceramic socket? They come in low wattage options it seems and apparently can last up to two years producing UV?

Sorry for the questions, we have just acquired a hatchling Pygmy Bearded Dragon and I am trying to make sure we do the best by him. I was never looking for one myself, but my husband adores him.


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 12, 2019)

Paul's Python posted an excellent article on the subject by Fran. Generally speaking most keepers have a very poor understanding of UV and how to use it properly. As many above mentioned or allured to one size (bulb) doesn't fit all, all of them have their pros and cons.

If your keeping your bearded in a standard 3-4ft x 2ft x 2ft enclosure, I go with the a arcadia t5 HO tubes with a e27 halogen bulb. Having both at the same end of the enclosure.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 12, 2019)

Of the three indicated by the OP

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2X-10-0...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 , is Chinese garbage

https://www.petcity.com.au/reptile-one-compact-uvb-10.0-26w , is Chinese garbage

https://www.amazingamazon.com.au/repti-glo-compact-10-0-13w-uvb.html , is OK for a small tank providing the reptile can get close enough to get sufficient UVA & UVB.

Exo Terra UVB globes are very good, and will produce to specification for up to 6 months before the phosphors decay and the UVA & UVB output falls below about 50% the new globe levels.

I've used Exo Terra 26W UVB150 globes for my skinks and the 26W UVB200 globes for my bearded dragons and never had an issue with their eyes or MBD and all have thrived.
I try to set up my basking spots about 20cm from the compact globes which are mounted in Exo Terra NanoHoods.

You are better off buying a T5 Arcadia UVB tube or a GOOD quality MVB ( likely Exo Terra, Zoo Med or Arcadia brands) for a tank about 2 ft tall.
I believe a good quality MVB + a T5 Arcadia UVB tube in a reflector hood (not more than 2/3 the length of the tank) is as good as you can get for indoor UV lighting. A reptile requires a thermal gradient as well as gradients in UVA and UVB from high to zero to be accessible to it so it can move about as it needs during the day.

Please avoid shop branded MVBs, t8 UVB & t5 UVB tubes and compact UVB globes , *these are always made cheap and nasty* somewhere in china using poor quality phosphors , poorer quality quartz (glass) and with little or no QC. This is why they sell cheaper than those made by Exo Terra , Zoo Med and Arcadia Reptile.
The cheaper Chinese clones have been attributed to serious health issues in reptiles due to leakage of UVC and the bad bands of UVB such as blindness and photoconjunctivitis, and yes MVB.

If you have more than one pet reptile, a Solarmeter Model 6.2 microwatt UVB meter is a very good investment. I bought one years ago and use it to routinely check the UVB output of my compact UVB globes.


----------



## Harry89 (Mar 13, 2019)

So for best results, should I buy a full 2 foot setup for better globe life and performance (angled output), or just go to bunnings for a batten and buy the T5 Arcadia bulbs to suit?

https://www.amazingamazon.com.au/arcadia-reptile-pro-uvb-lighting.html 

Sorry all, little different from the python hahahahahahahaha. Thanks for all the info, much appreciated.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 13, 2019)

Harry89 said:


> Ok, what about metal hallide bulbs? Can these be fitted into a standard ceramic socket? They come in low wattage options it seems and apparently can last up to two years producing UV?
> 
> Sorry for the questions, we have just acquired a hatchling Pygmy Bearded Dragon and I am trying to make sure we do the best by him. I was never looking for one myself, but my husband adores him.


yes they fit in standard E27 fittings ( you should always use ceramic fittings for heat lamps, plastic wont last)
I keep my pygmies in split 4x2x2's with a 40W spot at each end plus a 2' UV flouro tube in between, they have been like this for 6 years with no problems and I have bred both of my females twice.
The Arcadia seem to be very expensive


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 13, 2019)

If you have a bulb in mind, search for it's iso irradiance chart online. For your bearded dragon you would be looking for a UVI at the basking zone to be between 4 - 6. You want the lizard to be able to get fully under the light not just part of it exposed. The I so irradiance chart would give you an indication of the distance you need to achieve the 4 - 6. If you had access to a meter you won't need the chart but it's interesting to see each bulb's profile.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 13, 2019)

If you buy locally , Arcadia's t5 fittings are extortionately expensive (but this applies to most stuff here).


dragonlover1 said:


> yes they fit in standard E27 fittings ( you should always use ceramic fittings for heat lamps, plastic wont last)
> I keep my pygmies in split 4x2x2's with a 40W spot at each end plus a 2' UV flouro tube in between, they have been like this for 6 years with no problems and I have bred both of my females twice.
> The Arcadia seem to be very expensive


If you have more than one enclosure, give consideration to importing several Slimline Luminaires (complete with T5 Arcadia UVB tubes) from somewhere like LLLReptile or Birmingham Reptile and having them sent to you airparcel post.
You are likely to save some money doing this.

If you opt for a cheap domestic T5 fitting (from somewhere like Bunnings) :
make sure you remove the plastic cover (will block ALL the UV)
add an Arcadia SlipOn reflector ==> will ensure no UV is wasted and will focus the UV where you need to go & will essentially double the UV flux at any given distance from the tube.

Aim for between 160 microW UVB / sqcm to 200 microW UVB / sqcm for a CBD's basking spot.
Half that on substrate surface.


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 14, 2019)

The Exo terra brand bulbs seem to work quite well - I use them for my strophurus and skinks (including bluetongues) however I would recommend tubes where applicable, for dragons in particular and other monitors/skinks if you wish to use them. Only dragons have been shown to NEED UVB, but it can benefit breeding female lizards.


----------



## Harry89 (Mar 14, 2019)

Thank you for the help everyone, I really appreciate the information this forums 'Brains Trust' holds!

I am considering the Arcadia 14% HO T5 2 ft in a normal fitting (bunnings - with no cover of course!) with the little reflector that bolts in, these bulbs state they last for 12 months, so for the money and the spread they offer, they seem like the best option for my little one. I have also found whilst googling that beardie keepers seem to have amazing results from the Arcadia globes over anything else they have tried, so it seems worth a good shot. I will also run a little halogen globe up the 'hot' end and see how things progress from there.

Many thanks for your time everyone!


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 14, 2019)

Sorry you can't use a t5 HO tube in a normal t5 fitting, you will need a HO fixture.


----------



## Harry89 (Mar 15, 2019)

@Bushfire, thank you! I had no idea! Ok I will just spend the money on a proper Arcadia kit, not worth trying to save $100 if it won't work for the little ones health long term. Much appreciated!


----------



## Bushfire (Mar 15, 2019)

It doesn't have to be the arcadia or reptisun brand fixtures. I got my t5 HO fixtures from a hydro place. There is a few fixtures on eBay to that it work perfectly for HO tubes, just match the size and wattage.


----------



## Harry89 (Mar 25, 2019)

Ok I see it now, the Arcadia bulb and kit (was just easier) arrived late last week and we installed them, the light is awesome, so much better than the compact! Little dude is loving it so much better too, really flattening out under the heat now and snoozing away.

Thanks for all the info guys, our Pygmy Beardie thanks you all!


----------

